# My last will and testament for my dogs



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This is my last will and testament and what I will for the dogs upon my death! 

Just in case something happens to me this is what I will for my estate!

Lilbit and all my dogs will be buried with me upon my death, no one will ever be able to take care of them like I can and I don't trust them too... they will never feel the hunger for food /water or love as I can give them. 

They will go to there grave with me as ashes! 

And this is my last will and testament for all my dogs!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you think I'm wrong for this?

I ain't playing ...I'm taking them with me just like other dog men did, I can't trust anyone with my dogs


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So, you want them euthanized and buried with you in the event they are not already dead?

I dunno. I would trust a couple of the local dogmen to take care of my dogs pending they are still alive when I die. Other than that...no I don't think you are wrong for it.


Provided there are some little Lil Bits to carry it on


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

No I want them going with me ...
I don't trust anyone with my dogs including my son so they will be cremated upon my death and buried along with me.
Please respect my wishes!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Marty your a crazy old man and since you have lived far longer than me... im not gonna argue. I just have 1 request...I want in. i wanna be buried with you guys.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I just think it would be a shame for it to stop with Lil Bit though she's so fantastic!

BUt i would respect your wishes


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I think your wishes should be respected. They are your dogs.

Shon doesn't get to keep any?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope he don't care thats the reason they will go with me to my death bed I will not take the chance , I will not see my dogs go hungry for one day


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Honestly, if you have no one that you could trust with your dogs I think that is the best thing for them. Rather them be euthanized humanely and buried with the one that loved them then see them suffer for no reason.

I am with you on that Marty.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree marty. If Neela is still around when I pass she is going to have to be burried with me. I couldn't possibly rehome her... it's too risky.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Honestly, if you have no one that you could trust with your dogs I think that is the best thing for them. Rather them be euthanized humanely and buried with the one that loved them then see them suffer for no reason.
> 
> I am with you on that Marty.


You know I'm crying my eyes out but this is what I want for my dogs, Nobody will ever love them like I did


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would think out of all the people you know in the game dog world that there has to be someon that is responible enough to take care of your dogs... i can understand why lil bit would be hard and risky to re home. i understand though i trust no one with my dogs also.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I respect your wishes as a man Marty, you have to be able to trust and have faith in someone to take care of your dogs. In this case, your wishes are the best for your situation. I do think you have many more years left in ya, so dont even worry about that right now. Your a great member and a great teacher of this fine breed. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Cain714 said:


> I respect your wishes as a man Marty, you have to be able to trust and have faith in someone to take care of your dogs. In this case, your wishes are the best for your situation. I do think you have many more years left in ya, so dont even worry about that right now. Your a great member and a great teacher of this fine breed. Thank you for sharing this with us.


I'm just saying upon my death this is my wish I want to know my dogs are not suffering/lacking for anything, I could not live with that


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess I'll be the one who disagrees.

I think that it's selfish. If you really feel there is no one who would take care of the dogs the way that you want, then maybe it's time you become someone's mentor and show them how yourself. Don't you have a better half? Is she not already partially responsible for the daily care of your animals?

Sorry, but when I read this I pictured the Egyptians putting their family, servants, and cats in the tomb with the pharaoh when he died. They believed they could take their family and belongings with them to the other side. I've never died before that I know of, so I can't really say they were wrong, but it's always seemed a little gruesome to me.

But, since dogs are considered property if this is really what you want people will have to respect that. It just seems a little morbid to me. But I'm still young. Maybe I'll understand your reasoning someday.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Just because you mentor someone doesnt mean they care for things like you do.... Look at darth vader. I wouldnt want the dark side to get hold of lil bit... i understand where martys comin from.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> I guess I'll be the one who disagrees.
> 
> I think that it's selfish. If you really feel there is no one who would take care of the dogs the way that you want, then maybe it's time you become someone's mentor and show them how yourself. Don't you have a better half? Is she not already partially responsible for the daily care of your animals?
> 
> ...


You don't know my situation my son is supposed to be my partner right? If I died they would all starve to death, I've asked for help and been running this show for him but I wouldn't trust him with a goldfish and I 'm sure he's going to be mad at me But I really don't give A F**K My dogs will be buried with me to instill there health No going hungry for my dogs


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ I thought you were married. I just kind of *assumed* she was helping. I don't know the situation with your son.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I totally agree with the Marty's wishes.
I know its quite different but I am the same way with Peanut, now. If I go somewhere, the store or especially vacations...I dont leave him at home I take him everwhere literally. I dont trust anyone to take care of him the way I do. My husband has been overseas for 6 months and when he gets home I am worried if he will take care of Peanut the same way..I think if I teach my husband he will do the same as I do. My husband is the only person I think I could trust Peanut with BUT since my husband is military he is gone alot.
I just dont like Peanut taken care of any different then I normally do. How I feed him, what I feed him how I exercise him, how often, how much love time and play time and all around attention.

I can understand this completely I dont feel that I have anyone currently around that I could trust Peanut with..other then my husband.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> ^^ I thought you were married. I just kind of *assumed* she was helping. I don't know the situation with your son.


My G/F of 10 yrs did help but now it's all up to me and I been keeping up with them, hell there my life why wouldn't I... but if my life is cut short and nobody is going to step up to the plate so when I die I'm having them all put down, I'm not going to take a chance on someone else taking care of my dogs I can't stand hunger in any forum so I'm not not taken that chance I'm sorry guys


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is bringing tears to my eyes.. I understand how you feel Marty .. I feel the same way about my dogs I feel if something ever happened to me know one could love and shield them the way I do... I would not want them going with anyone else. So I respect your wishes...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well its not like he is going to uthanize them cuz of no good reason and then throw their bodies somewhere i mean its not a brutal death ya know its going to a good cause the point is he cares about the well being fro his dogs and if he wants things to go that way his dogs are going to be with him forever and ever what could be better for such a loving mater and his or her dogs? sure it may seem selfish to have an animal put down so they can be burried with a master when they still have a life to live themsleves but its deeper then that the egyptions did it for religiouse beliefs like they could live in harmony with their loved ones in the after life. things are always deeper then they seem that usually goes for any situation or decision life throws at you.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

see the way i see it is if you really dont have anyone you can trust will actually take care of the animals..what do you think is going to happen to them? they are going to starve to death or die of neglect or end up euthanized in the shelter and then dumped. 
this way you are saving them from the torture and being dumped. Honestly, IMHO Marty is being very responsible for his wishes for his dogs


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When I die, I will my estate to my dogs, and the dogs to a trusted family member on the condition that they can have my property, and assets as long as the dogs are well cared for, and that, in the event of my dogs' deaths, there is any reason for an independently named party (who remains anonymous until after the dogs' passing- a reputable rescue group) to believe they were mistreated, or not given every resource available, the remainder of the estate will go to charity. So as long as my dogs are alive, someone has a free home, my financial assets go only toward care of the dogs, and maintaining the property, and if they are harmed in any way the responsible party gets nothing, if they are well cared for, and live a good life, everything is given without question when the dogs pass. Our lives are all we really have, I don't feel i have the right to take that away from my dogs, but I respect other people's wishes, and I would never question your choice Marty. You alone have the best view of what life after your passing would be for your dogs. I think my dogs would be cared for, but I can't say that for every dog owner I know either.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

My uncle was real big into cockfighting(respectfully not saying you mistreat you dogs in anyway), and was the exact same way. I completely understand what you're saying Marty. Hopefully you have many many years left in you, and I think you're doing what you feel is best.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Have you bred your dogs before, Marty? If so, maybe you could rehome your dogs with somone you've placed pups with. I mean, you've already trusted them with your dogs before.

If you've never bred your dogs, scratch that idea.

I've known people who have had dogs put down because they've had to move or other reasons. Sometimes, it is necessary because the dog has aggression issues or something like that. But, when it is a healthy, happy, loving dog, these situations have always made me sad. Obviously, your situation is different because these people are still alive and could oversee the care for the animals to a certain extent.

I guess this should be an eye opener to all of us. When we take in animals, it's just like taking in a child. God forbid our lives are cut short and our animals outlive us, but if we don't have arrangement in place for the care of our animals after our death, they're probably going to be put to sleep in a shelter anyway. 

Marty, I hope you know I have a lot of respect for you and mean no disrespect in any way. It's just not the way I would choose to handle my own personal arrangements.

I hope that you have many, many great years ahead of you. But these dogs are your legacy. I would hate to see your legacy go with you. As long as your dogs and their decendants are on this earth, I would feel like a piece of you lived on as well.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

You can adopt me Marty! lol.
I feel the same way about my dog Nismo, if i died before him, I know he would not be happy a day after i left. I KNOW THIS.
He goes every where with me and i know that he could not be happy without me. 
If i lock him up in the crate to go somewhere he cant go, im always worrying about him, i feel sooo bad leaving him for even 30 minutes.
I respect this wish and more power to you.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I am new and just wondering if you posted this because you are ill? Or is it just a fairly random post?

Personally, if I died I wouldn't take my 4 year old daughter with me and to most people their dogs are their "children". I think if someone close to me died and they had a dog that they loved and entrusted it to me I would take care of it as if it were my own out of respect for the friend or family member that died. Let a part of you live on!!

Of course your wishes are your wishes and everyone should respect that. JMO.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I say a man's last wishes should be honored regardless. This thread makes me realize how lucky I am. My oldest boy is 13 and I swear I could go tomorrow and he would handle my business like a man. I can't trust the wife to let my dog out while I'm at work so I understand the concern for the dog's care. If I didn't have my son, I'd live in fear for my dog and his little brother's and sister. Damn, I need to let him know how proud I am.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol buz........


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I say a man's last wishes should be honored regardless. This thread makes me realize how lucky I am. My oldest boy is 13 and I swear I could go tomorrow and he would handle my business like a man. I can't trust the wife to let my dog out while I'm at work so I understand the concern for the dog's care. If I didn't have my son, I'd live in fear for my dog and his little brother's and sister. Damn, I need to let him know how proud I am.


Leave it to Buz to lighten up the thread! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! Your way to funny for your own damn good gemini .... hahahahah


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel Marty. I always said I wanted my dogs put down if something should happen to me. I don't have to worry about Mikado and Chalice any more. I gave them everything I could and I know that they felt no pain at the end. If something should happen to me my sister and my son know that Vendetta and DaVinci are to be put down and buried with me. I hope that they respect my wishes. I think they will as they have trouble dealing with them when I'm at work both have a bit of SA.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

This is some depressing ass sh**!! Old man, you been getting yourself worked up too much here lately. You are going to work yourself into another heart attack if you don't chill out. I admire your true passion for this breed and your insight and education but you ain't going nowhere unless you give up, you ain't a cur are you old man? I don't wanna hear no more of this sad sh**, you hear me?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sorry but I'm with marty on this one I have done let it be known to my whole family and friends if I am to die tomorrow from anything Alexis is to be put down and buried with me she is to HA and to much of a risk to let anyone take her I don't trust anyone to properly take care of her plus no one could get near her to take care of her besides a select few. So is it selfish of me to want to keep her and people protected from my her? I think it's the only responsable thing for me to do........ Havoc on the other hand will go to my SO she has no health or Aggression problems.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I understand completely. It's funny but I have the same conversation with my wife at times. I already have the ashes of one dog on the shelf which will be buried at my feet because that is where she always slept. 
I am actually thinking of having a statue of a pit bull made which would be hollow and be able to hold the ashes of the dogs that die after me.
I don't want my dogs euth'd when I die, because I know that my wife will take care of them after I'm gone. She may not exercise them as much as I do, but she will feed them and let them stay inside. If I was in your situation I would probably do exactly what your thinking. But I do want them buried with me and I make sure she remembers this all the time.
I figure after these three are gone that I got one more dog left in me anyways. So she shouldn't have to bitch about caring for one dog.
You better get this in writing though Marty, they say family will be the first to screw ya over. LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Leave it to Buz to lighten up the thread! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! Your way to funny for your own damn good gemini .... hahahahah


Well, I didn't mean it to be funny but hey, if I can lighten up a dark thread, cool! Seriously, I understand where Marty is coming from completely. I can remember wondering what would happen to my kids if something happened to me and not having any reliable family or friends to count on is a very scary thing. Hard as hell to live in peace when you gotta worry all the time about the most important things in life. The world is a cold place to leave someone alone. I've got my last requests and I know for a fact that the only person in my life that I can count on is my son. The other kids are good too but they are very young.


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I guess I'll be the one who disagrees.
> 
> I think that it's selfish. If you really feel there is no one who would take care of the dogs the way that you want, then maybe it's time you become someone's mentor and show them how yourself. Don't you have a better half? Is she not already partially responsible for the daily care of your animals?
> 
> ...


i agree.. why end your dog life because yours is over?? i wouldnt want my child to die with me if i died 2moro.. and my dog is my child


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

so you think it's selfish to let a dog live after you dead even if that dog is a threat to people and you dont' know anyone that could properly contain and manage a HA dog? please so you think it would be better for the dog to live and possable cause harm to another human being? yeah alot of good we will be doing the breed then huh...........................


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> First of all what makes you think this dog is a threat to humanity?


said it was very HA. Do you think it should be with someone who can't handle it? 
Do you wait until someone has been injured?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you bullydogla

First of all it's my dog and she is HA. Thanks for reading the whole post:hammer: I know I'm the only one that can handle her and manage her without anything happening. If I was to leave her to anyone I in my heart know no one can manage her without something bad eventually happening. to have her put down and buried with me is the only responsable thing for me to do.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

SW, that was my response to Marty. Someone just quoted it. If I thought my dog was a danger to society, she would be put down loooooong before my death. But, I don't live somewhere that I could properly contain her. That's your call.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Marty said:


> Do you think I'm wrong for this?


Wrong? No.

Selfish? Yes.

You do what you gotta do. It's similar to when people disagree with me, when I say that if my dog bit someone without provocation, it's a bullet to his head period.


----------

